

A Conversation with Clayton Christensen - nikunjk
http://www.inc.com/magazine/201210/jason-fried/a-conversation-with-innovation-guru-clayton-christensen.html

======
ChuckMcM
Oh, I really like the notion that an answer can't stick in a mind that hasn't
asked the question. That is pretty cool.

